

The fall of apple - cedel2k1

https://my.doctape.com/s/zNTNMm<p>I'm rather optimistic ;-)
======
dpcx
This interface is horrible. I can't scroll without clicking and dragging?

~~~
turboroot
Welcome to 2013, where footers and headers make up 90% of the content. :)

~~~
cedel2k1
You are right, we can do better. Expect a change of the public shares pages
soon!

------
misframer
This might be easier to look at: <http://i.imgur.com/XYaQiaF.jpg>

~~~
incawater
I will try it later

------
nrbafna
How do you differentiate yourself from Google Drive?

------
dgunn
From this I've learned that doctape sucks.

~~~
cedel2k1
:-/ We would love to hear your complaints so we can learn from our users and
work out the issues.

~~~
dgunn
Consider the fact that misframer hosting the image on imgur and posting it
made me very happy. The best way to read a document or look at an image is to
let people see the document/image without ~160px worth of horizontal space
taken up by unnecessarily large headers/footers/controls (download, report,
etc..)

Look at how most browsers create the experience of reading a pdf or something.
Chrome provides useful controls at the bottom-right that are invisible until
you mouse into the area. Make it about the content, not getting people to use
your service. Get them to use the service without making the core service bad
or they certainly won't use it.

------
michaelwww
doctape: ain't nobody got time for that

------
orokusaki
Wow, doctape.com looks pretty cool. Minus a bit of the "header and footer are
too big" complaints the others had, that looks like a pretty good app. BTW, I
think Apple is about to release something on the order of a personal robot.
I'm just saying...

